#kubuntu-se 2011-09-05
<Flygisoft> x_link: Haha :P
<Flygisoft> Jaa
<Flygisoft> Kan ju förstå det
<x_link> Flygisoft: =)
<Flygisoft> ;D
#kubuntu-se 2013-09-02
<Philip5> eller så fick du slut på RAM. har du inte 24 gb ram som jag så kan du lika gärna ge upp ;)
<MaxJezy> TJENNA
<MaxJezy> visar piratbatterier batteristatus?
<Philip5> ingen aning men varför skulle det inte göra det?
<MaxJezy> något med inbyggda chip oisv
<MaxJezy> har jag läst om
<Philip5> har aldrig använt något med kameran
<MaxJezy> vissa som säger att de inte visar, och att de endast använder de som reserv 
<MaxJezy> jag budade hem en ny kamera precis
<MaxJezy> :)
<Philip5> kanske är olika med olika pirat då
<Philip5> vad för kamera?
<MaxJezy> d200
<Philip5> vad ska du med den till? den har väl knappt filmfunktion
<MaxJezy> tror inte den har filmfunktion
<MaxJezy> inte ens liveview tror jag
<Philip5> så vad ska du ha den till?? :)
<MaxJezy> :)
<MaxJezy> timelaps grejer tänkte jag
<MaxJezy> vill inte ha min d3200 ute i fukt och kyla osv i onödan
<Philip5> varför inte bara köpa en remote till din kamera som har bättre tidsstyrning?
<Philip5> aha
<MaxJezy> min samyang på den tänkte jag
<Philip5> men va fan. nu har copyswed även infört avgifter på datorer och surfplattor
<Philip5> kassettavgiften alltså
<Philip5> helt sjukt
<Philip5> http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/17498-sa-mycket-far-du-betala-till-copyswede
#kubuntu-se 2013-09-03
<Philip5> MaxJezy: vaken?
<MaxJezy> Philip5, japp
<MaxJezy> sedan 8
<Philip5> vill du se något kul?
<MaxJezy> alltid
<MaxJezy> min kamera kommer inte förän nästa vecka
<MaxJezy> killen som sålde den är på gothland
<Philip5> en jämförelse mellan gluggar till min analoga kamera och nikons... :D
<Philip5> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ihmemies/4103490120/sizes/o/in/photolist-7fBsDE-7gU1Sa-7gU1wT/
<Philip5> de två i mitten är gluggar till min analoga och till vänster är det nog en nikon 35a eller kanske en 50a
<Philip5> så du ser hur feta mina analoga gluggar är :D
<MaxJezy> ser ut som en m42:a
<Philip5> du som gillar manuella och i stål bord gilla de här
<MaxJezy> till vänster
<Philip5> det tror jag inte
<Philip5> aha det är en Pentax SMC-M 50/1.7
<MaxJezy> :)
<Philip5> k-mount
<MaxJezy> ah
<Philip5> men de är i storlek med nikons
<MaxJezy> det var ingen nikon iaf :)
<MaxJezy> japp
<Philip5> så jämförelsen är rätt
<Philip5> de väger lite mina de där gluggarna
<Philip5> lite kul grej med dem är att de inte har fokus på objektivet
<MaxJezy> är det bra byggen?
<Philip5> inga rörliga delar
<Philip5> ja
<MaxJezy> var fokuserar man då?
<Philip5> eller jo rörliga delar är slutare och bländare
<Philip5> man fokuserar på kameran
<Philip5> skjuter hela objektivet fram och tillbaka
<Philip5> skojsigt
<MaxJezy> smidigt
<Philip5> fett
<Philip5> man ska nog inte kalla en kamera som väger 3,8 kg smidig :D
<MaxJezy> hur många bilder tar din i sekunden?
<MaxJezy> nikon
<Philip5> vilken nikon?
<MaxJezy> d700
<MaxJezy> +0
<Philip5> har ingen d700
<Philip5> 5 eller 6 tror jag
<MaxJezy> har du fler nikons?
<Philip5> trodde du menade min analoga :D
<MaxJezy> har du en analog nikon?
<Philip5> nej
<MaxJezy> passar min samyang till analoga nikon?
<Philip5> utan mätning så gör den nog det
<MaxJezy> tror jag får köpa en analog nikon då
<Philip5> allt manuellt och ingen exponeringsindikering
<MaxJezy> den är ju manuell endå
<Philip5> jo men annars kan du ju få indikeringar hur din exponering är i kameran
<Philip5> om den är rätt eller inte
<MaxJezy> köpte d200:an för det blir väl lite billigare att få autofokus till det huset
<Philip5> även fokus kan man ju få indikering om den sitter rätt med ett manuellt objektiv
<Philip5> för d200 har inbyggd fokusmotor
<MaxJezy> jepp
<Philip5> har jag ju redan på min ;)
<MaxJezy> är din större än min ?
<Philip5> de låter dock lite grann
<Philip5> vet inte om det är någon större skillnad i storlek på d200 och d7000
<MaxJezy> det är så svårt att se storlek på bilder
<MaxJezy> man måste känna på de
<Philip5> de är ju båda dx-kameror
<Philip5> och har inga vertikalgrepp
<MaxJezy> men de är större än min d3200?
<Philip5> något
<MaxJezy> fasiken vad nikons batterigrepp är dyra
<Philip5> d700 är i storlek 147 x 113 x 74 mm
<Philip5> ops
<Philip5> d200 är den storleken
<Philip5> den kommer ha dålig iso-hantering och ge mycket brus
<MaxJezy> men inte på lägsta?
<Philip5> nej men när man höjer den lite
<MaxJezy> mina timelapses kommer nog inte ta skada
<MaxJezy> bulb och fjärrr
<MaxJezy> och någon gradskiva till stativet
<Philip5> och den har ju 1/8000 som snabbaste slutare och det är väl snabbare än din
<MaxJezy> jo, jag tror det
<MaxJezy> min har nog bara 4000
<Philip5> umm
<MaxJezy> de kompleterar varandra bra tror jag
<MaxJezy> speciellt eftersom jag inte vill ta med d3200 ut när det är dåligt väder 
<Philip5> den har väl inte vädertätning din egen
<MaxJezy> nej, den är nog helt värdelös på det misstänker jag
<Philip5> jag är lite sugen på att sälja min och skaffa en d7100
<Philip5> bara att det inte känns helt värt uppgraderingen
<Philip5> finns annat att lägga pengar på
<MaxJezy> jepp
<MaxJezy> jag köpte ett nytt ND filter
<MaxJezy> lite proffsigare
<MaxJezy> lär komma nästa vecka det med
<MaxJezy> säljaren är inte allt för angagerad
<MaxJezy> så köpte jag en ny dammsugare med hepa filter och riktigt PRO 
<MaxJezy> förhoppningsvis mindre damm i framtiden
<MaxJezy> min förra kostade 300 kr, denna gång pynta jag 1500.
<MaxJezy> men de riktigt bra kostar ju några tusen till
<MaxJezy> känns som det mest är finishen på damsugaren som skiljer
<MaxJezy> matt och blank typ
<MaxJezy> och lite bättre munstrycke
<MaxJezy> jag undrar om mitt grafikkort ger sig
<MaxJezy> datorn dör titt som tätt.
<MaxJezy> eller om jag har minnesproblem
<MaxJezy> när jag renderar
<MaxJezy> kanske måste köpa ett nytt graffekort med massor med minne på
<MaxJezy> eller testa installera linux och se om problemet är där med
<Philip5> var får du alla pengar ifrån då? vunnit på lotto?
<Philip5> eller säljer du din kropp till djurförsök?! ;P
<Philip5> någon som känner sig ledsen över att microsoft köper upp nokias mobiltelefonverksamhet?
<Flygisoft> d
<MaxJezy> :)
<MaxJezy> Philip5, nytt graffekort är väl inte prio 1, får bli att ta till hösten någon gång
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> ska ut och kuta en vända nu
<Philip5> bbl
<MaxJezy> yes, måste ju köpa en glidecam också
<MaxJezy> det går nog före allt för tunga renderingar
<MaxJezy> får skicka problemet som buggrapport istället
<Philip5> så där... då har man sprungit en mil iaf
#kubuntu-se 2013-09-04
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hejsan
<Philip5> tjena
<Philip5> läget?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: somnade du om? ;)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jorå det är fint det
<Flygisoft> själv då? :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha nerå, satt och läste en artikel om Android KitKat bara
<Philip5> något skoj?
<Philip5> eller gammal skåpmat?
<Flygisoft> Android 4.4 ska heta KitKat, var en artikel till namnet bara :P
<Philip5> verkar den få några bra nyheter då?
<Philip5> jag tycker det ska bli kul att se vilka som får ut plattor med arm A12 eller A15
<Philip5> räknas finnas på marknade runt årsskiftet
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Dom har inte gått ut med några funktioner direkt, mer än att det ska vara mer optimerat och dra mindre prestanda
<Flygisoft> mindre resurser menar jag :P
<Philip5> aha ja sånt är väl heller aldrig fel. annars blir det ju som microsoft som bara trycker in mer och mer som äter och äter
<Flygisoft> Haha ja eller hur
<Philip5> btw, vad tycker du om att microsoft köper upp nokias mobilutveckling?
<Flygisoft> Ja blir väl fina nya plattor sen :P
<Flygisoft> Jadu, bryr mig inte direkt, inte haft en Nokia på många år
<Philip5> i framtiden blir allt bättre... ;)
<Flygisoft> HAha
<Philip5> mest intressant blir det nog för andra tillverkare som gjort lurar med windowsOS om de kommer i andra hand nu när MS själva gör egen lur under märket nokia
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> kanske bara gör att android blir ännu starkare
<Flygisoft> Ja möjligen :P
<Flygisoft> Kör launcher8 nu, är ju något Windows Phone det :P
<Flygisoft> Tycker det är ganska nice faktiskt
<Flygisoft> dock skulle jag nog inte köpa en Windows Phone
<Philip5> då skulle du gilla pipos egna launcher som de kallar family
<Flygisoft> Jaså?
<Philip5> det ser ut lite som launcher 8
<Philip5> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=gmfh5snVQ5k#t=16
<Philip5> där ser du hur windowsigt det ser ut
<Philip5> inget jag kör med
<Flygisoft> Kör du för något då?
<Philip5> vanilla launcher
<Philip5> standard alltså
<Flygisoft> Jajemen
<MaxJezy> hittar inte om det är compact flash eller vanliga sd kort till d200
<Philip5> MaxJezy: tror den har en slott för båda sorter men vet inte hur stora kort den klarar
<Philip5> eller det kanske bara är CF den har
<MaxJezy> 4 gb borde den klara
<MaxJezy> får den skickad på lördag
<MaxJezy> så jag har den senast tisdag misstänker jag
#kubuntu-se 2013-09-05
<Philip5> MaxJezy: får inte han med d200:an dåliga betyg av dig som väntar så länge med att skicka den?? 
<Philip5> :P
<MaxJezy> näe
<MaxJezy> han har ju skäligt skäl
<MaxJezy> Philip5, vet du vad ja gjorde idag?
<MaxJezy> jo, jag skruvade upp min pentax och satt på m42 gängning istället för objektivet som satt på
<MaxJezy> satt dock ett batteri i kameran utöver det som man kan ta bort och det gav mig flera starka kyssar
<MaxJezy> tyvärr verkar inte kameran fungera utan motorfokus och lite annat som ska sitta på kamera objektivet så jag får jobba vidare med det senare, koppla bort alla såna grejer 
<Philip5> pyssligt
<Philip5> vad hade han för skäl som är goda nog för MaxJezy??
<MaxJezy> han är på gothland och jobbar
<Philip5> dåligt
<MaxJezy> ja, hoppas han skickar med något fett objektiv som kompensation
<Philip5> minst
<Philip5> nikon 35/1,4 eller nått
#kubuntu-se 2013-09-06
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, är du här?
<maxjezy> Philip5, var köpte du batterigrepp?
<Philip5> på ebay
<Philip5> ett från meike
<maxjezy> tar ditt AA batterier?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> 6 st
<maxjezy> vad håller längst?
<Philip5> blir rätt tung när man har dem i
<Philip5> har aldrig jämfört
<Philip5> kör bara med den för greppet och inte för extra batteri
<maxjezy> funderar på om man ska skita i att köpa originalbatterier och kopior och köra GP powerbank
<maxjezy> till d200
<maxjezy> ett mieke til lmin kamera kostar 75 dollars
<Philip5> till din d3100 kostar den 399 kr på cyberphoto
<Philip5> tillfälligt slut dock
<maxjezy> är det samma som till d3200 då?
<Philip5> greppen är lite plastiga dock men inte så farligt. det är själva batterikassetten som är mest plastig
<Philip5> vet inte om de är lika
<maxjezy> jag läste att nikons originalgrepp är plastig med
<maxjezy> till d200
<maxjezy> som kostar nästan 2 lax
<Philip5> nikons är vädertätade för de kamerahus som har vädertätning
<maxjezy> men plast
<Philip5> meikes är inte vädertädade alls
<maxjezy> kan man fota i regn med vädertätat hus?
<maxjezy> ösregn
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> men då måste man ha vädertätat objektiv med?
<Philip5> greppen för nikon är inte helt i plast. de är precis som husen delvis i alluminium
<Philip5> i alla fall de som är till de kameror jag testat
<Philip5> budgetkamerorna kanske är annorlunda som själva är i plast
<Philip5> meikes är helt i plast
<Philip5> från nikon...
#kubuntu-se 2013-09-07
<Philip5> MaxJezy: är det tack vare dig som det blir så här nu?!? http://www.aftonbladet.se/minekonomi/shopping/article17412811.ab
<MaxJezy> ja, ser vi till hur mycket jag handlat detta år jämnfört med andra år så har vi nog en tiotusentals %:uell ökning bara.
<Philip5> hehe
<MaxJezy> snart kommer mitt nya nd filter med
<MaxJezy> är du lika excited som jag?
<Philip5> MaxJezy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqQ77nXSfVw
<Philip5> den är sämre än gopro när det är ljussvagt. mycket mer brus
#kubuntu-se 2013-09-08
<Flygisoft> Köpte en Ensign Ful-Vue idag för 50kr haha :D
<Flygisoft> bra att ha typ
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> ska den bli bokstöd? :D
<Flygisoft> Typ :P
<Philip5> den tar väl 120 rullar?
<Philip5> samma negativformat som hasselblads 500-serie 
<Flygisoft> Jo tror det stämmer
<Philip5> kanske inte riktigt samma bildkvalitet ;P
<Flygisoft> hahaha xD
<Flygisoft> Dårå? :P
<Flygisoft> Lär se ut som skit med den där skulle jag tro
<Philip5> http://camerapedia.wikia.com/wiki/Ensign_Ful-Vue
<Flygisoft> Det är model 2
<Flygisoft> fast en svart
<Philip5> aha
<Flygisoft> Kanske man ska köpa en rulle och testa den någon gång :P
<Philip5> gört!
<Philip5> tror den trivs bäst med svart-vit film
<MaxJezy> det ligger ute två auktioner på en-el-14 batterier
<MaxJezy> ett 10 pack
<MaxJezy> och ett 8 pack
<MaxJezy> på tradera
<MaxJezy> utgångspris 1 kr
<MaxJezy> Flygisoft, ska du inte passa på och buda
<Philip5> är det pirat?
<MaxJezy> jepp
<MaxJezy> http://www.tradera.com/finding.mvc/itemlisting?ftgnr=3074658
<MaxJezy> tror det är kaffebrus som säljer ut prylar
<MaxJezy> eller någon annan fotosida i södra sverige
<Philip5> tror inte det är kaffebrus iaf
<MaxJezy> jag vet inte vilken sida det är som ligger bakom
<MaxJezy> det är ju konstigt att det är ett privat traderare
<MaxJezy> kanske en målvakt av något slag.
<Philip5> varför inte en privatperson? på på ebay så kryllar det av folk som billigt köper hem både det ena och andra i partier från t ex kina och säljer sedan på ebay
<Philip5> har en kompis som inte gör annat
<Philip5> fast han köper och säljer 60-tals prylar och vinylskivor
<MaxJezy> men prylarna är typ begagnade
<MaxJezy> köpte ju min kamerarigg där
<MaxJezy> kanske reklamerade prylar?
<Philip5> ingen aning
<Philip5> nu ska jag boota om
<Philip5> brb
<MaxJezy> windows nu?
<Philip5> var tänkt så men jag fick BSD 3 gånger på raken vid boot
<Philip5> win7 verkar vara uppfuckat
<Philip5> ska checka filsystemet nu efter jag backat upp lite data från den
<Philip5> kanske borde blåsa hela win7 och installera om
<MaxJezy> kanske dags för 8:an
<Philip5> kanske
<Philip5> bara man slipper deras nya gui så
<Philip5> vill ha det klassiskt
<MaxJezy> allt är ju typ som vanligt i 8
<MaxJezy> det enda som skiljer är ju en snygg meny med snabb navigering
<MaxJezy> :P
<Philip5> usch
<MaxJezy> Philip5, varför tror du inte det är kaffebrus prylar som ligger på auktionsidan ja länka?
<MaxJezy> :)
<MaxJezy> installerade du om 7 nu?
#kubuntu-se 2014-09-01
<Philip5> jorden anropar Flygisoft, kom in Flygisoft
#kubuntu-se 2014-09-02
<Philip5> maxjezy: sitter du där och trycker?
<maxjezy> Philip5:  jaaa
<maxjezy> sitter och deppar över ett felköp
<Philip5> aj då, vad har du då köpt? en gh4? ;)
<maxjezy> nä, köpte ny laptop för min stationära sunkar
<Philip5> köpte du något billigt skit som var just skit?
<maxjezy> http://www.elgiganten.se/product/datorer-tillbehor/barbar-dator/HP11N020EO/hp-pavilion-x360-11-n020eo-11-6-barbar-dator-rod
<maxjezy> ja, den var skit
<Philip5> du drar väl av en hundring och säljer den som nästan ny på tradera?!?!
<maxjezy> vajjs med webchatten
<maxjezy> fick dra ner mIRCen
<Philip5> MaxJezy: tur man kör med konversation som alltid funkar ;)
#kubuntu-se 2014-09-03
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hej hej
<Flygisoft> Jaså har du Win 8 nu?
<Philip5> Flygisoft, jupp, win8.a
<Philip5> 8.1
<Flygisoft> Drog du in någon normal startmeny då?
<Philip5> men jag är inte vän med det. tycker nog MS gjorde förändringar till det sämre nu med att allt ska vara så likt plattan och luren
<Philip5> jo jag kör en en klassisk meny
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo jag håller med, en klassisk meny gör ju dock det hela mycket bättre så använder Win 8 start menyn nästan ingenting
<Philip5> men det där att allt ska vara online och sånt är bara jobbigt
<Philip5> integrerat med deras molntjänst etc
<Philip5> den här hackattacken mot icloud där de snodde kändisars nakenbilder borde ju ge en tankeställare till vissa att man kanske bör ha koll på sina känsliga data vart de ligger
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Philip5> Flygisoft, du väntar inte på något nytt kul paket?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Väntar på en triggertrap och skydd för skärmen till kameran :)
<Philip5> triggertrap låter kul. vilket har du beställt?
<Flygisoft> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231313145044?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
<Flygisoft> Den
<Philip5> enda jag väntar på nu är en negativhållare med anti-newtonglas till min scanner som jag beställt från staterna
<Philip5> cool, den har jag läst om och tänkt att den vore lite kul. du får hålla mig uppdaterad när den kommer om den är vettig
<Philip5> den bygger väl på sensorerna i ens smartphone så jag antar det hänger lite på den hur bra den reagerar
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad är det för scanner du har då?
<Flygisoft> Jo precis är nog så
<Flygisoft> Funderade på om man kan koppla till blixten och trigga enbart blixten?
<Philip5> jag har en epson v600 men oftast så fotar jag av negativen med min nikon d7000 och macroglugg
<Flygisoft> Ah okej, funkar bra att fota negativen?
<Philip5> jo om man kan sätta upp kameran plant och har någon sorts vettigt ljusbord eller liknande som ger ett jämnt ljus över neget
<Philip5> jag tror den där donglen ska funka med en pc-synk-kontakt mot blixt eller trigger
<Philip5> men igång appen i det där priset eller köpes den separat och det där bara är donglen?
<Philip5> verkade billigt annars
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ah okej nice :)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Appen är gratis så det är bara kabeln man betalar för
<Flygisoft> SÃ¥g du vad jag skrev? :P
<Philip6> nä jag fick någon split
<Flygisoft> Vad händer -.-
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Appen är gratis så det är bara kabeln som kostar
<Flygisoft> Men tänkte på om man ska köpa via pc-synk, vad är det för typ av kabel?
<Philip5> pc-synk är den gamla kontakten som jag antar sitter i din yn-blixt
<Philip5> eller har de bytt kontakt i den till vanlig 3,5mm i din blixt?
<Philip5> kan tänka mig att det är 3,5mm kontakt i den där dongeln som man sedan kan sätta i en blixt med motsvarande kontakt eller om det är en blixt med pc-synk kontakt
<Flygisoft> Ser ut som 3,5mm på blixten tycker jag
<Philip5> ok då är det nyare modell av synk
<Philip5> bara skaffa en kabel med sådan kontakt och motsvarande i dongeln
<Philip5> pc-synk är en äldre standard tillbaka till typ 20-talet som är rund och alla andra yn-blixtar har den utom just din där yn blivit moderna... :)
<Philip5> försöker klura ut varför photoshop förstör mina toner när jag sparar ut bilden som en png eller jpg men några bilder jag fixat till
<Philip5> ibland är det är mysterium när det kommer till färgprofiler
<Flygisoft> Ah okej nice :)
<Flygisoft> Bara fixa en 3,5mm då, verkar ju vara det på dongel grejen med
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Lightroom jävlas som fan när jag försöker skriva ut något för mig
<Flygisoft> Antingen så skriver den inte alls ut i den storlek jag väljer och nästa gång kan den t.ex endast skriva ut 20px av en bild som en rand :/
<Flygisoft> Så exporterar till jpg och skriver ut via Canons egna program, funkar då iaf
<Philip5> jo ibland kan det bli struligt att sätta allt som man vill ha det
<Flygisoft> Fick hem ett batterigrep i måndags faktiskt, budget kina variant men :P
<Flygisoft> känns lite plastig men fungerar ju bra iaf
<Philip5> jag kör också ett piratgrepp som funkar bra
<Philip5> meike är tillverkaren av min
#kubuntu-se 2014-09-05
<Philip5> Flygisoft: en liten video för dig att lyfta fram om du snackar med någon canonsnubbe ;)  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jva08HY6uLE
<Philip5> ute och cyklar om vissa grejer och man kan ju hålla med om andra
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ska kolla :)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Den här då, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj8vzeT4MeI
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ska kolla din video snart
<Flygisoft> Verkar ju som Canon har bättre skärpa vid 200mm och liten bländare då?
<Flygisoft> Iaf med de objektiv han snackade om
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> och i det fokusavståndet
<Philip5> och för honom är ju 70-200/2.8 viktigaste gluggen
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> tycker däremot han pratar lite konstigt om 400/5,6 och att nikon inte har någon... när för nikon har ju två varianter på 400/f4 istället
<Philip5> sedan så kan han ju skaffa nikons fasta 200/2.8 som är galet skarp och drömlik bokeh om det nu är kring 200 han ändå fotar mest
<Philip5> den är iof dubbelt så dyr som en 70-200
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Men det finns ingen 70-200 till Nikon som inte lider av det?
<Flygisoft> Va fan, han skackar ju om att det inte finns någon fast 200mm till Nikon
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Här har du musik https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8d-frdDISa4
<Philip5> Flygisoft: det finns ju två moderna 70-200 från nikon och den ena lider ju av att den inte är 200mm när man fokuserar närmare och den äldre som är det är mjukare i kanterna
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
#kubuntu-se 2014-09-07
<Flygisoft> Philip5: När får man se några av dina bilder du har framkallat då?
<Philip5> jadu :D
<Philip5> jag kanske blir som vivian maier och lämnar efter mig en oupptäckt skatt av mästerverk :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja jag skulle ju kunna tro det :p
<Flygisoft> Hoppas jag får triggertrap dongle grejen imorgon, så får man leka lite :P
<Philip5> ja så du får säga om det är något som det är värt att satsa på
<Flygisoft> Ja precis
<Flygisoft> PC-sync är det vanlig 3,5mm kabel eller?
<Flygisoft> 3 trådad eller vad det är
<Philip5> pc-synk är egentligen en särskild sorts rund kontakt men en 3,5mm kan också vara för synk
<Philip5> http://www.digitaltoyshop.com/uploads/images_specification/anuncios/image/Yongnuo/flash_yongnuo_speedlite_%20yn_565_ex_conectores_laterales_%28500%29.jpg
<Philip5> ser den runda kontakten där på yn-blixten. det är en pc-synk
<Philip5> men det är typen som heter så. din har väl en 3,5mm kontakt som kan användas för synkkabel
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> http://triggertrap.com/products/accessories/flash-adapter/
<Flygisoft> Finns tydligen en adapter man kan köpa, men är väl kanske om man inte har pc-sync då
<Philip5> om man inte har en synkport alls så kan man behöva en sådan där hotshoe med synk-port
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> "Lastly, a word of caution, while you are probably ok with any modern strobe going through this, don't use any ancient models where triggering voltage can be quite high and possibly nuke your phone. Stick with the newish strobes to be on the safe side."
<Flygisoft> haha
<Philip5> http://kaffebrus.com/blixtkabel-pc-synk-till-35mm-162.html
<Philip5> där har du ju en kabel med 3,5mm i ena änden och pc-synk i andra
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> hehe, ja så är det med lite äldre blixtar. de kan ju bränna sönder en modern systemkamera om man kör med dem
<Flygisoft> Trevliga grejer
<Philip5> lite osäker på när man bytte standard. tror det gjordes någon gång på 70-talet så det är ju rätt länge ändå som blixtar varit "moderna" vad gäller strömstyrka
<Philip5> nikons sb-22 tror jag var en av de första som ändå är moderna
<Flygisoft> Ja det finns det nog inte så mycket kvar av de äldre kanske
<Philip5> nä det är väl om man hittar någon gammal kamera i ett dödsbo eller nått
<Flygisoft> Jo
<MaxJezy> hej hoppsansa!
<MaxJezy> köpte ny power supply unity idag
<MaxJezy> och ny kylpasta till prollen
